# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Cheap Pavers Sydney

## singhc1979

Hi all 
I am selling the townhouse that I live in. The backyard needs paving but I do not want to spend too much. Anyone know where I can find cheap pavers.....recycled stuff

----------


## Art Martin

ebay. 
I've got a few good deals from there.

----------


## singhc1979

Will it be cheaper to have a timber deck rather than pave the backyard

----------


## Art Martin

Depends if you do it yourself. 
You'd probably looking at about $100sqm for a low to the ground timber deck, maybe a bit less. Skill level relatively high. 
You can buy pavers for about $20-30sqm, or less for older style second hand pavers. You obviously need paving sand, compacting etc( if you'r not on a slab). But it would definately work out cheaper and is easier on the DIY.

----------


## Jo West

I cant comment on recycled pavers, but if you decide to go for new  ones the cheapest supplier I could find for Boral pavers when  I needed some for our reno was Buy Building Supplies  https://buybuildingsupplies.com.au/
 They only operate on line so you cant actually talk to anyone, but they were responsive and cheap.

----------

